# Should helmets be mandatory...?



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Kevin,.. Kevin, Kevin!!!! Tsk, tsk! First skiing, and now this Ol' chestnut!!  :facepalm1: 

Are you looking to be a pariah?  :laugh: (...just givin' ya a hard time cuz this topic always has a tendency to get a tad,... "Heated?" 

I personally always wear mine, even tho I look like I have a severe case of "Punkin' Head" when I wear it. . But I figure better to look like a giant squash than to wind up in a hospital bed _impersonating_ one!

I do tend to agree with the notion that it should be mandatory for children and even young adults. Say maybe 16-17 and under. Especially in the parks. But if their parents don't care enough about their safety? Who am I to interfere! :shrug:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Kevin137 said:


> *own* safety


IMO, this is the main important thing. It's everybody's _own_ choice and responsibility. I don’t like this "message to kids" argument... kids should get their education by their parents, by understand n learn to be self-responsible, not by laws and enforcements (which seldom lead to insight but often to offense on purpose, especially with teens :dunno

If enough accidents n injuries arise by a certain action and could be prevented by certain actions - like belts n cars - that the entire population suffers from having to pay for all the many injured, then be it, make it mandatory, but we're not there yet (or ever) with the present topic.


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

*Do resorts ever require employees to wear them?*

Our mountain does not apparently, as many instructors don't wear helmets. My job requires certain safety equipment, you might think resorts would do the same. Maybe they don't perceive an increase in safety with there use? Would almost think helmet use by there employees would be imposed by the insurance carrier.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

The only time they should be mandatory it's when they're on your own kids.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Here:






Ahhh so you're the skier guy.... oh boy. 
Ski on.

if i was a moderator:


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

If it's not that crowded and you just skiing/riding groomers I see no reason to wear helmets.

But if it's crowded, or you like to try tricks during your runs, or you just bombing it, then yes.

Thus my answer is it shouldnt be...


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I am not trying to say you SHOULD wear a helmet, but isn't it responsible if you are organising a competition that it should be mandatory to compete though, i get that people should not be forced to wear them, and that probably works over there in the USA, as if you fall and hit your head, then YOU pay for your medical care, but over here in Norway, and for that matter the rest of Europe, that is not the case. If you fall and hit your head, then it is the tax payer that pics up the bill...

So is it the same consequence to the same question...???

And again, freedom and all that, and you should teach by example, but surely the one part of your body that you should always make sure is protected is the bit that gives you the same choice to make that decision...

We don't have a mandatory use here, but you can see that ALL kids wear them, some of them are useless as they are not strapped properly, are hanging of there heads etc, but they wear them, and parents generally lead by example...

I was in Trysil during the week, and saw someone go over a roller, get some air, and fall, she hit the floor, on her arse, her helmet jolted off her head, and then she proceeded to do a couple of cartwheels...!!! Helmet was useless as not worn correctly...

I was just curious as to what others thought, considering the differences between the USA and EU... Would your thoughts change if you knew your tax dollar was being used for long term care, because it was not cool to wear one...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Kevin137 said:


> ….I was just curious as to what others thought, considering the differences between the USA and EU... *Would your thoughts change if you knew your tax dollar was being used for long term care, because it was not cool to wear one...*


Well, actually, for the most part, tax dollars would be spent on it! If you are indigent and can't pay, you still receive emergency treatment. When the hospital can't collect, they write it off on taxes _AND_ jack up the bill for the next guy! That,.. (along with almost criminal levels of greed! IMO _only!_) Is one of the contributing factors to the high cost of medical care and insurance here in the US.

So I would hazard a guess that knowledge of those facts aren't likely to change anyones opinion here! 

It's kind of like when "no fault auto insurance" gets pedaled to voters as a way to stop lawsuits and keep rising insurance costs down! It actually does the exact opposite!! Because you are no longer paying based on _your_ safe driving record. You're now paying for everyone else's "Bad" record! :dunno:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> I am not trying to say you SHOULD wear a helmet, but isn't it responsible if you are organising a competition that it should be mandatory to compete though, i get that people should not be forced to wear them, and that probably works over there in the USA, as if you fall and hit your head, then YOU pay for your medical care, but over here in Norway, and for that matter the rest of Europe, that is not the case. If you fall and hit your head, then it is the tax payer that pics up the bill...
> 
> So is it the same consequence to the same question...???
> 
> ...


You'll make a great skier.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

F1EA said:


> You'll make a great skier.


_Toldja_ you were gonna take some flak!! :lol:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Extazy said:


> If it's not that crowded and you just skiing/riding groomers I see no reason to wear helmets.
> But if it's crowded, or you like to try tricks during your runs, or you just bombing it, then yes.
> Thus my answer is it shouldnt be...


2 years ago I was just riding groomers on the easy side of our resort. Lots of newbies. I'm one chair back and a newb wipes out getting off the lift, no biggie. I wait, others get off, the downed guy is still rolling around like a stuck penguin, no biggie. I off load and go around him, well I waited to late, was in a bad spot and got drilled in the temple by the chair coming around the bull wheel, driving me straight to the ground. 

Because of the helmet I was fine. I consider this a silly mistake on my part. Trying to let the guy get out of the way and still give him time, and thinking I'd be fine. 
POINT Shit happens !!! and so glad I had my helmet on, even on a groomer. 

As many here also know, I parent, so mandatory for my kids. ALSO if you come in my/our car or on a trip with me you are required to wear a helmet. I had to call a dad to tell him he needed to take his kid to the ER for a concussion. He rode with my kids but got his own ride there by his parent and I brought him home. That is one call I never want to make again!! 

Back to my kids I don't care if your 18 or older. I bought your pass, paying for your college, your phones, your life basically and you still live under my roof. Very small sacrifice for them to wear a helmet to keep me happy and them safe. 

I think event coordinators should require them. This is just my thought I don't' think they ever will though and I'm fine with that.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> _Toldja_ you were gonna take some flak!! :lol:


hahaha he's starting to sound very skierly.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

F1EA said:


> hahaha he's starting to sound very skierly.


he may be DC deep under cover and none of us ever caught on...


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Everyone should wear helmet same reason everyone should wear seatbelt. You might be a very good snowboarder/skier but you can never stop idiots crashing into you.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

slyder said:


> he may be DC deep under cover and none of us ever caught on...


True. Two bait threads in a row. The guy should be banned.

I wear helmet. Always. My family wear helmets, always.

The moment someone tells me it should be mandatory (or turned into a law) because they are paying their taxes and so on.... that person gets shit-listed.

BTW Canada has universal heath care too. Tax dollars and all that stuff.


----------



## SickTrickz96 (Jan 1, 2015)

I think wearing a helmet should be a personal choice

I am an instructor and at my mountain, when we are in uniform its a personal choice for us EXCEPT when we decide to enter the terrain park, then we have to have a helmet on.

as far as competitions go, when i raced in USCSA we were required to wear helmets in races, i dunno about nasta, USSA and other competitions though

Despite all the negatives of not wearing a helmet i think its a personal choice, and if someone gets seriously injured because they don't have a helmet, its their fault.

and I usually wear a helmet at all times, I only dont wear one when its extremely hot out, and when i dont have one on, i dont do park


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

If they ever make it a requirement on a snowboard, that's the day I break down the doors demanding a repeal of the "no helmet law" for motorcycles.

If Joe Fuckhead can ride his motorcycle on the freeway without a helmet, then I should be able to snowboard without one.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ThredJack said:


> If they ever make it a requirement on a snowboard, that's the day I break down the doors demanding a repeal of the "no helmet law" for motorcycles.


Over here, helmets are even mandatory on a moped... just saying.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

neni said:


> Over here, helmets are even mandatory on a moped... just saying.


At one time, my town had an ordnance requiring them on "All wheeled vehicles other than cars and carriages." Motorcycle, moped, ATV, 4 wheeler, bicycle, scooter, skateboard, roller skates, golf cart, didn't matter. That did not last long, and it was only my community anyway.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

In Australia i believe that law still exists? At least bike riders MUST wear helmets

I know Americans are very particular about their 'freedoms' being threatened, so i dont think this would be able to be done over there, but it wouldnt bother me anyway since i wear a helmet every time on the mountain (I laugh at the non-helmetted boarders who stack it and end up having to collect their snow filled goggles that almost immediately fly off their heads).

I think something like requiring them in competitions is good though. No matter how good you teach your kids, if helmets are deemed to be uncool because none of the pros wear them, then the minute you turn your back on them that 15yr old kid of yours is taking his off, i guarantee it.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> Over here, helmets are even mandatory on a moped... just saying.


Different situation though... those mopeds are legitimate transportation for people travelling on public roads shared with other regulated transport.

If someone can't afford a car and has to ride a scooter to work, the roads have to be made safe for them. People choose to snowboard, and waive their rights aknowledging is a risky activity. Nobody waives any right when they ride public roads and other users can be prosecuted for causing harm to them.

Also, if not for that absurd case in colorado... if you crash into someone, it is assumed unintentional and not subject to manslaughter or charges like that. That case changes a lot; because if someone can go to prison because they hit or made fall some dumbshit without a helmet and the person dies, it is a baaaaaad situation. In that case, and if it gets to that, helmets should be mandatory. But then, that would be the end of resorts...


----------



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

Kids should have to wear helments - Simple fact, who cares, make em mandatory, make em available as 4 dollar rentals, its kids, who cares if a few actually ride really well, most are idiots and should wear a helmet.

Adults - only on TV - The influence is just too strong on the kids. If you wanna be a pro snowboarder, you might have to wear a helmet. Get over it.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

I wear a helmet by choice.

if you don't that's fine. But if you bust your skull, accept the responsibility and don't sue the resort.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Natural selection. I'll keep wearing mine, I'm not going to force anyone to wear one though. Have fun with the concussions.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

do helmets prevent concussions? depends who you ask i guess.

http://www.bicycling.com/sites/default/files/uploads/BI-June-13-Helmet.pdf
No good evidence that mouthguards and helmets ward off concussion -- ScienceDaily


If you are going to use the argument that it cost tax dollars then do we address things like donuts, pop, cake, sunday drives, unprotected sex, alcohol, and add whatever else you want to the list, in the same way?

The number of people you are paying for who are injured in snowboarding would be relatively low in my estimation (i have 0 actual stats on this, just guessing).


----------



## Crankthat (Feb 9, 2014)

I ride motorcycles.
This question is brought up again and again where bikes are concerned.

Thankfully I live in a state where there is not a mandatory helmet law for motorcyclists.

I always have a helmet with me.
I do not always wear one though.
On my sports bike I always wear one. (full Face)
The faring likes to throw birds in my face and I get real aggressive in my turns so I protect my melon.
On my street bike I usually only wear one when I am playing on the twisties in the mountains.
If I could find a half helmet that did not lift my head up at high speeds I would wear one all the time on my street bike also.
Helmets on motorcycled do save lives.
Very glad the choice is mine to make though.

I have a few snowboarding helmets.
Any competitions at the local resort are helmet mandatory events.
Other then that they do not get worn by me.
They are collecting dust now as I do not ride competitions anymore.
In my age group I would be competing against myself.
I would probably lose anyways..

Very glad the choice is mine to make though.

Real nice display of helmets at ticket windows would be nice to see.
Extremely cheap helmet rentals.
Free bug be gone.
Would promote safety.
Just dreaming on that of course.
They do not even have signs telling people not to stop and talk in landing areas.

Now if I was dicktator things would be different.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Justin said:


> do helmets prevent concussions? depends who you ask i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In order to prevent concussions, the helmet needs to be extraordinarily thick, in order to decelerate the brain properly, so it doesn't bounce off the cranial cavity. In addition, it has to be soft enough to deform and absorb energy.... So it's really not that feasible.

That being said, I have crashed hard on the road bike that I have cracked my helmet.... Preventing my skull being busted open on the pavement


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm wearing a helmet as I read this thread :facepalm1:


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Regarding rental helmets...how long do they last? All the helmets I've bought say one legit impact and the helmet it toast. I know resorts already rent helmets out, but I'm curious how long they stay in rotation before they are recycled out. If they are damaged they aren't at the same protection level as before said impact, but it's not something you can see from looking at the helmet inside or out.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

That was my brother standing in a lift line, and getting stabbed in the helmet by a skiers pole...

I definitely agree with the free choice, i just feel like i am not fully dressed when boarding without it... And wondered what others thoughts are at the moment...

Percentage wise, certainly here in Norway i reckon it is probably a 80%+ usage of helmets, not so sure what numbers other countries would have though...


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Condoms and birth control should be mandatory.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Yeah, more rules. I definitely need some other group of people telling me how I should get to live. Absolutely....

I always wear a helmet when I ride, almost always on my motorcycle and always wear a seat belt when driving. 

Do I think that we need some group of people who think that they know better than the rest of us to tell us what we can and can't do? No, piss off.

You know what should be mandatory? Minding your own god damn business.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

taco tuesday said:


> You know what should be mandatory?


Popcorn. Lots of popcorn for helmet threads


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> In order to prevent concussions, the helmet needs to be extraordinarily thick, in order to decelerate the brain properly, so it doesn't bounce off the cranial cavity. In addition, it has to be soft enough to deform and absorb energy.... So it's really not that feasible.
> 
> That being said, I have crashed hard on the road bike that I have cracked my helmet.... Preventing my skull being busted open on the pavement




Ya helmets are great for preventing skull fractures and a few other bad injuries. They just don't really do much for concussions. I almost bought a poc with the mips system cause it seems like it might work but they don't fit my head right.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Darwinism. This planet is over populated. If someone is too cool to wear a helmet then more power to them. We have dummy proofed everything. I think there should be less laws and rules and just post warnings and the dangers and let people do what they do. Stupid people making more stupid people. This planet is full of people that never should have made the cut. 

I've drove without a seat belt and I've rode without a helmet, but I knew the dangers and will except the consequences.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

mojo maestro said:


> Condoms and birth control should be mandatory.


hahaha i came in here to say that helmets should be mandatory when we can finally get forced sterilizations on idiots who think like Kevin. fair is fair, and stupid people should be stopped from breeding.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> idiots who think like Kevin. fair is fair, and stupid people should be stopped from breeding.


Ooooh harsh, i never said they should be mandatory, just thinking about how different places have different outlooks and how much it varies from place to place...

The only thing i would say that should be mandatory is children, and competitions local or national...!!! Other than that, i agree that freedom is your right...!

We all know what the results would be if we fall hard and crack our skull open, and i have no sympathy for people that do so, but kids need to be protected from themselves, as they generally have less fear factor or understanding of what can happen, and competition because you should lead by example to the kids who watch... 

Other than that, i really don't care, just wanted others opinions...!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Kevin137 said:


> Ooooh harsh, i never said they should be mandatory….
> 
> 
> *...Other than that, i really don't care, just wanted others opinions...!*


Well,.. you just _knew_ you were going to get those!! :laugh:


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

I always wear a helmet on snow or on my bike 

Mainly because I know that the one time I don't wear one, I will fall and crack my head open. If I live, I will have to listen to people say "you should have been wearing a helmet" for the rest of my life


----------



## Nocturnal7x (Mar 6, 2015)

If its an event they probably should be required if the organizers don't want to get sued or some garbage. IMO there are too many people, everyone cannot be saved, we should not try to save everyone. Darwin and all that crap. If people want to kill themselves let them. I see most people wearing helmets now a days (in the poconos anyway). 

Am I an asshole? Maybe.

*edit* I like this forum, lots of no nonsense, common sense and smart individuals. I feel at home


----------



## kaner3sixteen (Feb 15, 2013)

Helmet thread?


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Never worn a helmet. Seems like a pain to go figure out what will work.half the people wearing them seem to distracted with their music


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

not in favor of a nanny state.

on a side note, not many people at the Silverton Ski Area wear them and that area makes most other areas I have been to look "cute".


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Darwin state..which species u wanna be in?


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Were helmet always common? When I first started skiing 20+ years ago, it was pretty uncommon where I lived, but I am not sure if it was specific to the mountain I was living in (Swiss alps), or the time I was there. I must have spent about 500 days on the slopes without a helmet and somehow managed to survive.

But after a fall that resulted in a sprained back and narrowed miss my head (thank you judo classes for drilling the motion of tucking my head), I now ride with a helmet, full padding and wrist protector. To be honest, I don't like it. I run hot (I hypothesise that the reason I need a lot of food is because my body like to waste the energy to keep me warmer than I'd like), and despite getting a helmet with lots of vents, it still feel too warm more often then not. But I still intend to continue wearing helmet from now on, and may even get another one (possibly with fewer vents) because this one doesn't fit the shape of my head as well as I'd like (sadly).

But as to whether it should be mandatory? I tend to be pro-choice. By all mean, promote the use of helmets, but I feel like trying to force the issue could backfire.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Making anything mandatory is fucking stupid. Let people decide what they want to do with their own fucking life! The fact that making helmets mandatory is even being suggested makes me sick. The world is turning into a bunch of fucking pussies that need the government to tell them what they can and can't do. Grow a fucking pair and make your own decision!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

death is mandatory.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Toonice the only helmets 30 years ago were for racers.helmets are somewhat new. I probably won't get one,but I'm sure I will get one for my kid when he is old enough.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Well probably new in the last 10 years.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

All it takes is one nice blow to the head on the slope. just one) and you will be a vegetable) I don't understand for a fraction of a second those who don't wear helmet


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

I guess I don't because I went so long without one before they were around. I don't take blows to the top of the head and a helmet won't prevent neck/spine injuries.look at Michael Schumacher,wearing helmet a year ago falls and still had limited awareness and can't walk. That said he could be dead without the helmet. I do consider looking into helmets,but primarily I am good at avoiding terrain and situations that put me at risk. Someone should ask why are you hitting your heads so much? I've been riding 30years and can count 3times hitting my head. 2as abeginner and 1when my knee blew out on a landing. Soccer is a much more dangerous sport than snowboarding, when head injuries are the concern. There are of course freak situations and for that I will consider a helmet in the future but they aren't a cure all. I knew a kid in highschool who was doing cross country and at a walkng pace and he just fell over and broke his neck, no helmets back then but a helmet wouldn't have prevented his neck from breaking.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Mind I'm playing devils advocate a little. I'm admittedly thinking about helmet but after 30 years of riding with no problems is hard to know where to start or what to expect in fit. I would say all beginners and park riders would benefit from wearing one.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

All it takes is one idiot to sue a resort over an injury, before helmets and body armor are required to ride or ski.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Seriously what good is it to sue a resort?everyone knows you waive that right when you buy a pass. It is stamped all over that thing in black and white stating that you could be injured or killed.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

I remember when some dopes were trying to force MLS soccer players to wear helmets. I guess there will always be dopes like that,but the risks are there on your pass and you agree not to sue as soon as you purchase it


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

cookiedog said:


> All it takes is one nice blow to the head on the slope. just one) and you will be a vegetable) I don't understand for a fraction of a second those who don't wear helmet


This is not always true (I hit my head pretty hard with only a hat on once and just had a headache).. and helmets won' necessarily prevent this from happening if you hit hard enough. Helmets are an increase in protection, but can also provide a false sense of security.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Deagol that's what I tried to say in all my ramblings. Common sense and confidence in staying within your abilities is your first and foremost line of defense and injury prevention.no gear can compensate for that


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

sorry, didn't read the whole thread... :facepalm1:


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

No gear can guarantee 100% protection it is indeed to reduce or minimize the risk of a serious injury. Same as motorcycle helmets, but they are mandatory.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Not in all states. They should make motorcycle helmets mandatory.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

cookiedog said:


> No gear can guarantee 100% protection it is indeed to reduce or minimize the risk of a serious injury. Same as motorcycle helmets, but they are mandatory.


Motorcycle helmets are not required here in Connecticut. Even in states where they are required by law there is no standard that I know of that is required, at least not around here. Many helmets might as well be hats because they have little to no padding or protective capabilities. The same holds true for snow helmets actually. Tried to get the Bern Baker eps audio helmet this year. It didn't fit my big head. They sell another version, the Baker hard hat which comes in sizes that fit me but is basically the same outer shell without the thick foam that would potentially offer some level of protection. So making it mandatory to wear a helmet benefits helmet manufacturers more than anyone else. Kinda like how making it mandatory to buy health insurance benefits insurance companies more than anyone else. I'm sure there was no involvement from insurance industry lobbyists in the ACA*heavy sarcasm*. Our ancestors left other parts of the world in order to seek freedom in the Americas. Stop coming up with stupid shit to try and force on others to make yourself feel better about something. 

God I miss snow....


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I don't think mandatory is the way to go...!!!

However, i do think that everyone under 16, possibly 18 should HAVE to wear them, and i also think that park riding should require a helmet... But to ride groomers etc, it should be personal choice...

I get that choice is part of learning, and that freedom is part of life, and that helmets don't guarantee you will be OK, but lets be honest, they do help that is for sure...


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

In general, no, I do not think they should be required. This year is actually the first year I've worn a helmet. I figure it isn't worth it to *NOT* wear a helmet, to be honest. They aren't that bulky or that uncomfortable.

I do think that if you are going to ride in the park, it should be mandatory. In general, the snow is harder due to being packed down for jumps, etc. and then there are other things like rails and boxes which are obviously much harder and less forgiving than snow.

If you don't wear a helmet... why not? Why don't you? Your brain is too important not to protect.



As for motorcycles, I think you're stupid if you don't wear a helmet or proper riding gear, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

I hardly think helmets will be made "mandatory" for anyone who wants to simply ski/ride at a resort. I don't think they'll be made mandatory for younger skiers/riders as well, at least for the foreseeable future but that could change.

I say possible CHANGE because of downhill mountain biking -- there are several DH venues (mainly lift-accessed terrain) that REQUIRE any and all riders to wear a full-face helmet. They can be usually be rented at the base. Smart move, IMO. That being said, one could make the argument that DH mtn biking has a higher risk factor than skiing/snowboarding. Falling and landing on rocks probably hurts more than landing on snow BUT there's too many variables to this I think to really make a determination. Just an example.

Helmets ARE required in almost all snow competitions nowadays. Regional/national orgs like USSA and USASA have required competitors to wear helmets for years and for good reason. USASA coaches have to take an online concussion-awareness course before they're certified too. The program I work in over the weekends (not affiliated with any national/regional org) also requires athletes to wear helmets or they can't ski or ride, period. I'm also pretty sure that USSA/USASA has upped their helmet standards to require athletes to wear MIPS helmets (the Grio Combyn is the one helmet I know that has it...I think POC has one too, maybe others). 

Bottom line? For those that just want to ski/ride -- I highly doubt there will be any helmet requirement in the short term (i.e. +5 years out). However, if you choose not to wear a helmet...that's your call...more power to you...but you're being a goddamn idiot.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

sheepstealer said:


> *Helmets ARE required in almost all snow competitions nowadays*. Regional/national orgs like USSA and USASA have required competitors to wear helmets for years and for good reason. USASA coaches have to take an online concussion-awareness course before they're certified too. The program I work in over the weekends (not affiliated with any national/regional org) also requires athletes to wear helmets or they can't ski or ride, period. I'm also pretty sure that USSA/USASA has upped their helmet standards to require athletes to wear MIPS helmets (the Grio Combyn is the one helmet I know that has it...I think POC has one too, maybe others).


I get that all sanctioned events probably are, but i was thinking back to other posts recently, and remembered a vid that BA posted on his FB Page...

So i went back to watch it again...



Clearly local resorts that have competitions don't adhere to the same standards, even though the industry as a whole certainly agrees that competition does expect safety to come 1st when it comes to helmets...

The sad thing is, that so many kids watch vids like this and then think it is cool, it won't happen to me, if they can ride without it so can i etc etc...

The snowboard school that sneaky goes to, will not let anyone without a helmet participate in lessons without a helmet OR back protector, and they check before lessons start... It is a condition of there insurance policy that everyone wears them...!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I hope helmets don't become mandatory.

The more people who get injured riding without one means less people on the slopes and in the terrain park to get in my way.:jumping1:

As long as these people move away quickly from the landing ramps when they injure themselves, I support their freedom to increase their chances of injury!:hairy:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

should be mandatory that nothing is mandatory.





SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

First off all i never said that I think helmets must be mandatory. People should make that decision on their own..with their heads. It's a matter of personal protection. But here are some numbers involving bicycles from NY State.

Statistics from New York City

New York issued a statement on their bicycle safety study including these numbers:
Bicycle lanes and helmets may reduce the risk of death.

Almost three-quarters of fatal crashes (74%) involved a head injury.
Nearly all bicyclists who died (97%) were not wearing a helmet.
Helmet use among those bicyclists with serious injuries was low (13%), but it was even lower among bicyclists killed (3%).

It's OK not to wear the helmet until you bang your head really hard so you get injured. Then decision about either wear or no to wear the helmet becomes clear for most of the people. So shut the fuck up no one is trying to make you wear the helmet. It's your head and you are free to kill yourself.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

How in the world do you suggest enforcing helmets in the park? We're going to have someone patrolling the parks now to see if riders are wearing helmets? Soooo ridiculous. 

Wear one or don't, it's your choice. I can see having it required in competitions because it can 1. Be monitored and 2. more is at stake in a sense. 

Otherwise? Ride at your own risk which is what we do everytime we hit the slopes!


----------



## mosf88 (Mar 1, 2013)

Justin said:


> do helmets prevent concussions? depends who you ask i guess.
> 
> http://www.bicycling.com/sites/default/files/uploads/BI-June-13-Helmet.pdf
> No good evidence that mouthguards and helmets ward off concussion -- ScienceDaily


I flipped my mountain bike a couple of summers ago, basically gave myself a pile driver. I know my helmet saved my a$$....err... head. 

And I've flipped on my board a few times and struck my head. Once on almost solid ice. I'm convinced I'd be worse off without my helmet.

My son got a concussion early in the season. Caught an edge on a green run, not even going fast and not a hard fall. Yes he had a helmet on. And I don't have to worry if it would have been worse without it.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Rogue said:


> How in the world do you suggest enforcing helmets in the park? We're going to have someone patrolling the parks now to see if riders are wearing helmets? Soooo ridiculous.
> 
> Wear one or don't, it's your choice. I can see having it required in competitions because it can 1. Be monitored and 2. more is at stake in a sense.
> 
> Otherwise? Ride at your own risk which is what we do everytime we hit the slopes!


You don't need to enforce it, you don't even really need to monitor it... Just make it clear it is mandatory in the park, then any head injury suffered is hard to argue as to who's liable...  In other words you can't sue if you weren't wearing a helmet...!!!

Just out of interest, in resorts over there, what happens if you do hurt yourself, do you have to cover costs of medical attention or recovery from the hill to the medical area...???

As that would be another thing they could change very easily, no helmet you get billed the cost if you injure yourself...!!!


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Kevin137 said:


> You don't need to enforce it, you don't even really need to monitor it... Just make it clear it is mandatory in the park, then any head injury suffered is hard to argue as to who's liable...  In other words you can't sue if you weren't wearing a helmet...!!!
> 
> Just out of interest, in resorts over there, what happens if you do hurt yourself, do you have to cover costs of medical attention or recovery from the hill to the medical area...???


It still seems silly, if you ride a resort you're riding at your own risk. Riding park may be different in that the resort is making changes to the natural terrain, but again, you are choosing to hit those features. It's a risky sport and that's honestly why a lot of people love it. Resorts definitely have some responsibility but in regards to safety gear such as helmets, spine protectors, wrist guards, knee pads, elbow bads, etc that's your own choice regardless of the type of riding you do. 

You are responsible for any medical attention you recieve whether at the resort or if you go off the mountain to be treated. A guy I was riding with hit a jump and fractured his wrist. Ski patrol showed up, took him to the little clinic there to be triaged and then to follow up with an orthopedic. I know it was on him to cover those costs insurance or not. 

I appreciate you starting this thread especially as the season is winding down


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Rogue said:


> You are responsible for any medical attention you recieve whether at the resort or if you go off the mountain to be treated. A guy I was riding with hit a jump and fractured his wrist. Ski patrol showed up, took him to the little clinic there to be triaged and then to follow up with an orthopedic. I know it was on him to cover those costs insurance or not.
> 
> I appreciate you starting this thread especially as the season is winding down


This is where discussions help though, as a lot of people who don't know, don't understand...

Medical cover at a resort kind of annoys me, as you are paying for a ticket, and while they have staff there for 1st aid etc, this should be included in the ticket cost if there is no negligence...

In Norway, ANY help at the resort is free... Regardless of who's fault, it is when the ambulance turns up that charges start, but at the same rate for any other care, upto a maximum of about $300 a year... So if you visit the doctor lots that is the most you ever pay in 1 calendar year...

In other countries, i know you pay, i believe in Austria being taken off the mountain can cost about €300 and that is only for getting down the resort from where you fell...!

So places differ tremendously... Has anyone here ever been charged for being taken down the mountain in the USA, Canada or anywhere else for that matter, even though no hospital treatment was required...???

Just curious...


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

I've never been treated on the mountain. One time ithought ishould have been but they told me it would be 500$ nit coveted by insurance. Decided to drive myself after forcing 2more runs to get my money's worth. Turns out it was only whiplash.

On the flipside, there was an avalanche in the out of bounds this year and the resort ski patrol immediately worked on the recovery and risked their lives to do it even though it was out of the resorts area. Thank god for people like that.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

From my observations I would say at least 90% of people wear them. So passing a law just to encourage the stragglers seems over kill. Of course a big reason that a good number of people wear them is because most states have laws mandating their usage under a certain age for bicycles. This changed the culture. In the 80s a person wearing a helmet on a bike or on the slopes would be labeled a huge dork by most. That simply isn't the case anymore.

Kids nowadays grow up wearing helmets on bikes from day one. The stigma is gone. Heck, when my son was 4 and pulled out an old pogo stick from the garage the first thing he did was put on a helmet. For most it's just natural. No laws needed.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

cookiedog said:


> All it takes is one nice blow to the head on the slope. just one) and you will be a vegetable) I don't understand for a fraction of a second those who don't wear helmet


My co-worker's nephew hit a tree last year, and now he's a vegetable. He was wearing a helmet. The helmet was probably the difference between being a vegetable and being dead. If you ask me, I'd rather be dead.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Big Foot said:


> My co-worker's nephew hit a tree last year, and now he's a vegetable. He was wearing a helmet. The helmet was probably the difference between being a vegetable and being dead. If you ask me, I'd rather be dead.


That is never nice to hear for sure...

You also have to add other factors into helmet wearing though, like does it fit properly, is it fit for purpose, i.e. not taken god knows how many impacts already etc...!

Some of the kids you see wearing helmets nowadays that are hanging off there head, they are likely to do more damage than good...!!!

They are almost worse than not wearing a helmet at all in my opinion...!

It is certainly a subject that will never have agreement on what is right and wrong, all you can do is what you feel is right you and yours i guess...!


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

A ski instructor at deer valley hit a lift pole yesterday and died.he was wearing a helmet. It's sad when these things happen. Yes it is smart to protect yourself. But remember this stuff is a long way from making you invincible. I definitely see a good use for helmets in park riding due to much lower speeds. No matter what though riders should know their comfort level and ride within it. Of course push yourself to get better but the safest thing is to not do \ride in a way you're not prepared for


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Trabi75 said:


> A ski instructor at deer valley hit a lift pole yesterday and died.he was wearing a helmet. It's sad when these things happen. Yes it is smart to protect yourself. But remember this stuff is a long way from making you invincible. I definitely see a good use for helmets in park riding due to much lower speeds. No matter what though riders should know their comfort level and ride within it. Of course push yourself to get better but the safest thing is to not do \ride in a way you're not prepared for


There's been 2 death at Whistler recently, both guys were wearing helmets.
Another big cause are avalanches, helmets dont protect you there either.

I still wear a helmet


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Yeah.even though I never have worn one,I might get one.mainly for when my kid starts. Learners definitely catch edges and the like at low speed,imo that's where a helmet would help most.generally I ride over 40mph and a helmet might nor be as effective,but I still catch a edge like a dumbass when I'm standing around our goofing at low speed,ironically that's the only time I get hurt


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Another sad one just now in the news for Utah. A park City resident and professional women's skier was hurt today or yesterday competing in Canada in superpipe. She's in critical condition.


----------

